# for



## mini77

hi everyone!! 
how would you translate 

I've been studying french for 4 years?

_J’ai étudié  le français pendant quatre années_
__ 
_il y a quatre années que je commenç__ais __à_ _étudier le français_
 
 can you say that? thanks!!


----------



## carolineR

j'étudie le français depuis quatre ans


----------



## mini77

are both sentences wrong then?
thanks for your reply!!


----------



## carolineR

alas...


----------



## DearPrudence

I agree with Caroline.

You use the simple present in French if you're still studying it.

*J’ai étudié le français pendant quatre années.*
*I studied French for four years.*
= you are no longer studying it
__ 
Maybe you could also say:
*Ça fait quatre ans que j'apprends le français.*


----------



## equilingual

mini77 said:


> _J’ai étudié le français pendant quatre années (_or _quatre ans_)


That would mean _I studied French for 4 years_, for instance from 2000 to 2004.


----------



## Rageneau

J'étudie le Français pendant quatre ans

ou

Ca fait quatre ans que j'étudie le Français


----------



## mini77

ok!! thanks!!


----------



## Rageneau

No problem, this is one of the hardest darn things to remember when you're doing french!

Distinguishing between pendant/depuis always gave me hell too..


----------



## mini77

sorry if I can say 

_J'étudie le Français pendant quatre ans_

 pendant has  the same meaning of durant.. !??!


----------



## Argyll

Rageneau said:


> J'étudie le Français pendant quatre ans


Sorry, that particular translation makes no sense in French.

Your other solution, DearPrudence's and carolineR's, make sense.


----------



## equilingual

Rageneau said:


> J'étudie le Français pendant quatre ans
> 
> ou
> 
> Ca fait quatre ans que j'étudie le Français


 
Careful here: _j'étudie le français DEPUIS quatre ans_, not _PENDANT_. 

Also, it would be a tad more polite to say, alternatively: _Cela fait quatre ans que j'étudie/j'apprends le français_


----------



## mini77

the sentence is for my final oral exam for french so it must be polite and correct.. I think I'll use the last sentence, thanks Equilingual!!


----------



## Rageneau

Ca alors, je me suis gourré, quelle honte  ouais, vous avez raison...

Comme je viens de dire, j'ai du mal a (accent satané!) distinguer entre pendant et depuis...


----------



## mini77

thanks anyway for taking into consideration my post!!!


----------



## equilingual

Rageneau said:


> Ca alors, je me suis gourré, quelle honte  ouais, vous avez raison...
> 
> Comme je viens de dire, j'ai du mal a (accent satané!) distinguer entre pendant et depuis...


 
Pas de honte à avoir, tout le monde fait des erreurs!


----------



## Rageneau

Ouais, je coince toujours quand je croise ce truc particulier!


----------

